# Anyone having IVF at Aberdeen Fertility Clinic, Scotland.



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Is there anyone out there having IVF at Aberdeen?

I have had 12 donor inseminations there and am starting my 1st IVF on the 5th December would love to hear from anyone who is also having treatment!

Ruthx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ruth
I live in Inverness too and have had two IVF cycles at Aberdeen - both BFNs unfortunately but the staff in Aberdeen have been really good.  We probably won't be having more treatment till into the New Year so can't "buddy you" in December - however, best of luck with your treatment.

Ellie


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ruth

Not attending Aberdeen Hospital.  But just wanted to say good luck with your tx.  I hope your dream comes true.      If you want to chat everyone on here is lovely   there is also an IVF chit chat thread.

Take Care


Love Yodaxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Ruth

Me!  I live in Aberdeen and have had two IUIs, both unsuccessful - started IVF on 24th October.  Unfortunately my baseline scan on Monday revealed an enormous cyst, so can't start stimming as yet - am going back next Monday and desperately hoping it will have gone away....

Lots of luck to you.  12 donor inseminations, wow.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi  

im just away to start IVf in aberdeen. I just had my first app on Monday so we are just waiting for my AF to start so we can get i date to start the injections.

Take care and good luck 

CAT


----------



## Ali (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi Ruth how are you.  Hope that ivf goes well when you start.

Cat, glad to see that you are getting to start also after waiting so long.

I have just had ET on Friday so am now waiting to see, and have 5 in the freezer!

Bye for now

Love Ali


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Ali,

Ive not heard from you in ages, how are you doing? is the little one doing?

I cant believe you are going for it again, All the best of luck and im sure you will get a positive. Gee when i first found this site you and me were doing IUI that was years ago.

All the very very best and keep us updated xx

Good luck to everyone

Alison xx


----------



## Gibby (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi Ruth

I had an IVF cycle last year in Aberdeen which resulted in our baby being born on 1st August this year. We self funded and feel that we are so lucky that it worked first time.  I found every one really nice and friendly.  We have some embies frozen so hopefully we will be trying again!!!  

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Gibby


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there Gibby

That is great to hear and im praying that i have the same good luck as you.

Good luck with your frosties

Alison


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Thanks for replying! 

Gibby, congrats on your baby how wonderful its great to hear success stories!

Ali, Hiya hope you and cmaeron are well, I cant believe you had your fet already seems like minutes ago you were talking about starting! The best of luck and we must do better at staying in touch lol!!! Let us know how it goes! x

Cat pleased to meet you! I had my 1st appointment on 1st Nov and I start down regulation 8th Dec we may be cycle buddies! Let us know how you got on today!

Northern Sky Hi there, sorry about the iuis it stinks when it doesnt work. A huge cyst to poor you but they can go away so I will keep my fingers crossed for you!!! 

Ellie,  Hi good luck when you start cycleing next year and if my 1st IVF doesnt work we may be cycles buddeis yet!!!

Yoda, thank you for your kind words of support it is much needed and much appreciated!

Ruthx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Well the way things are going I may well be cycle buddies with you too, LOL - cyst still there today so yet another week of d/r before I get scanned again, grrr.  If it's still there next Mon they will do a cyst aspiration.

Would be great to keep up to date with how all the Aberdeen girls are doing!  Congratulations Gibby on your baby, it really is brilliant to hear about people's success stories. 

 to all!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls,

Well just had word back from the hospital and we are starting the injections next Friday.

I cant believe it i thought we would be starting in about 4 weeks or so.

Im so excited and scared and everyother emotion going!

good luck everyone 

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

That's great news Alison, wishing you all the luck in the world xx

What cycle day are you starting on?


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi sorry do you mean what cycle day im i starting my injections on?

Sorry im not up to date with all the IVF stuff i find it really confusing


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes that's what I meant, LOL.  

They told me I could start on day 2 or 21.  I chose day 2 as it was sooner.  Most people on FF seem to start on day 21 though.

I'm not that well up on it either, it is really confusing, plus every  place seems to do things slightly differently.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there,

yea im day 2 as well. 
i choose day 2 also because it was sooner and i wanted to try and get it done before christmas.

did they tell you when your EC will be or how long you will be down regging?

Good luck

Alison


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya Cat,

We are kind of cycle buddies at Aberdeen!! I start down regging on CD21 of my cycle which is 8th Dec they tell me my egg collection will be the week of 9th Jan so we may pass each other in the clinic how wiered!!!

IF we do meet I am 5ft 4 short blonde hair and wear a red leather look jacket please say hi I find the waiting room SOOOOOOOOOOO quiet I dont know why everyone in there doesnt chat we are in the same boat after all but then it is such a sensitive time I know. But please if you see me say hi, I will also be looking for Ali as we have met in Inverness for coffe to get to know each other already.

Ali- If your out there Im thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you in your 2ww. Hope you holding it together and if you need a distraction just give me a shout we can go to starbucks or for some retail therapy or something!!

Good luck to all the Aberdeenies!!!!!

Ruthx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there Ruth,

I will def say hi to you, were you at the open night thing they help on the 8th of November??

Take and good luck 

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Aberdeenies

Cat, I started d/r on 24th Oct and should've started stimming on 16th Nov and was booked in for EC next week! unfortunately due to this stupid cyst everything has been delayed and I have now been downregging for over 4 weeks, it's so frustrating. Have another scan on Monday and will have a cyst aspiration next week if the cyst is still there, so hopefully things will get moving after that.

I went to one of those open evenings but I think it was in October.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi there,

Well its all change for me, they were going to be giving me a different injection starting next friday and doing egg collection about the 15th of dec. the nurse has just told me that there is a reduced sucsess rate so we are going back to the normal injections.

So our egg collection will be the 9th of jan, if all goes to plan!!

so ruth it looks like we will be getting our EC at about the same time.

Im 5"1 and blonde hair, no idea what i will have on but i will look out for you.

Take care everyone and good luck to us all

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi cat

I haven't heard about this different injection, that's a new one to me.  Were they just going to be starting you on stims straight away without d/r? (I think that's what they call the short protocol.)  It did sound like it was all going to be happening very quickly!  But January is not far away either.  Good luck and I hope all goes according to plan (unlike me so far!).

I'm 5'7 and have shoulder length blonde hair if anyone wants to look out for me, LOL.  I don't often see anyone in the waiting room though!  Maybe because I'm usually there at the crack of dawn!


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is fine, we got our IVF schedule in the post today we will be in Aberdeen 28th Dec, 4th Jan, 6th Jan plus any others they need us for then for our egg recovery.

Its strange moving from donor IUIs to IVF I had 12 DIUIs and for the last 3/4 I had absolutely no hope they would work was so fed up of getting BFNs that I never got my hopes up.  Its hard moving to IVF its like you have to get your hopes it may work up a bit to make it worth going through the whole IVF trauma but you dont want to get your hopes up to much in case its yet another BFN.  I keep catching myself thinking things like "gosh I may have a baby by next christmas" and seeing tampax in the bathroom and thinking "that may have been my last period for 9 months" But then I get annoed at myself for hoping and banish all thoughts like that!

Ruthx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Ruth,

We are the same dates, i start DR on friday scan on the 28th dec and egg collection on the, i think, the 9th of jan.    

Im glad you have the same thoughts as me, i was going to buy a big box of tampax yesterday and i thought to myself, i might not need them! but i bought them anyway as i did not want to tempted fate.

Im going to be trying the pineapple juice and the nuts. I will try anything!! 

I have managed to stop smoking (2 weeks tomorrow) I never really smoked much, but i am well chuffed with myself for stopping the evil weed!

Hope all you Aberdeen girls are well and all looking forward to that lovely well deserved positive

Take care everone

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Congrats on the not-smoking, Alison!    I was at the clinic this morning for my scan and as usual had to walk past a small group of heavily pregnant women all smoking their heads off outside the main door, grrr!  

My cyst is still there so I have to go in tomorrow for an aspiration, wish me luck!  Hopefully after that I can finally start stimming!


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to gatecrash this thread and say Hi to fellow Aberdeenies! I was successful on my 3rd ICSI and am currently 34 weeks pregnant    

Wanted to wish you all lots of luck!

Ruth-I remember you from before.Congrats on the weight loss!

I did acupunture with my 3rd go and would definately recommend it!

Love Em


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Em, congratulations on your pregnancy!  I love hearing success stories!    

I'm a total convert to acupuncture, glad it seemed to work for you!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hi girls,

Acupuncture, oh me does that not hurt??

I did think of it but the thought of more needles...............!!!!   

I'm just a freak when it comes to needles, my poor DP is going to have to do my injections and i think he has got his padded outfit looked out just in case i wack him!

Em- well done and all the very best with the nice bump and have a lovely Christmas.

North - sorry but what is a aspiration? it sounds real sore what ever it is. Do you normally get cysts or is it due to the medication? Hope everything goes well for you.

Did any one get there acupuncture done in Aberdeen? if so can you give me some info on where when and how much?
I might give it a bash if i can be convinced it does not hurt...?


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Cat - the acu needles really don't hurt - they are really small and thin, you honestly hardly feel it!  (Downregging injections are the same, you get used to it very quickly.)  I see a lady in Aberdeen for acu, I can give you her details if you like.  I paid £40 for an initial consultation and after that it is £25 per session.  

A cyst aspiration is basically the same sort of thing as an egg recovery but instead of getting the eggs out they are getting rid of this cyst which is refusing to go away by itself!  I don't normally get cysts as far as I know but unfortunately I have one now and it is turning out very inconvenient.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi north,

Please can you give me the details of the acu, i thought it would cost so much more, this might be a silly question but were do they put the needles

Good luck getting the cyst away tomorrow, if all goes well, hen do you think your EC will be?

Again all the best for tomorrow, i will be thinking of you x 

Alison


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Acupuncture mmm? I have heard from a lot of places their successful IVF they had acupuncture there must be something in it!

Em,  Hiya I do remember you also from when I was on the male factor/Donor IUI board congratulations on the successful icsi amazing I am so happy for you!!

Hope everyone is doing well, I am in the contemplating the jabbing stage I start down regulation in 10 days and counting!! 

Ruthx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Alison, I will PM you with the acu details.  The needles go in various places depending on where you need them!  I have had needles in my legs, hands, back, tummy, ear and forehead!  (Not all at the same time though.)

Had my cyst aspiration today, it wasn't too bad.  Was a bit jealous of the ladies who were in for egg recovery, as that should've been me this week if it hadn't been for this cyst delaying everything!  However that's it gone now so I finally start stimming tomorrow, hurray!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

great news north  

I think i will be starting my DR early than friday, i can feel my AF away to start. I cant remember the last time i was actualy glad to see her!!!

Well i was xmas shopping today and i could not help myself thinking that i could be buying cute little baby toys next year.

Take care everyone and north all the best with the stimming, not long to go now. if all goes to plan when will you get your EC? and ET ? will it all be done before xmas?

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi alison

I know how weird it is to be happy to see AF, not normally a thing we are keen to celebrate!! 

All going well I should have my EC/ET week after next, fingers crossed!!!

I had a good response to stimms during my previous two IUIs so hopefully that will be the same again.

Good luck to all


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I DONT NORMALY WANT THE  TO ARRIVE, SHE WAS MENT TO ARRIVE TODAY SO I CAN START MY INJECTIONS TOMORROW BUT NO NO             

SHE IS LIKE A BUS, WHEN YOU WANT ONE TO SHOW NOTHING!!! BUT WHEN YOU DONT WANT ON TO COME THEN THEY ARRIVE BANG ON TIME.

RANT OVER, IM GOING BACK TO WATCH CELB GET ME OUT OF HERE!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

is such a pain, always shows up when she's not wanted and nowhere to be found on the rare occasions when she is....

Hope the witch has made an appearance by now.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls

Well DP just done my first jab, i was really worried about the pain of that huge needle so i put some ice on my tummy. and i am glad to say that i never felt a thing   

And that huge needle was only tiny and im nothing more than a big scardy cat!

How is everyone else doing? 

North how is the stimming going

Im away to watch the new billy connoly DVD that my DP bought me, god only knows what he has broke to actualy buy me a present    

Take care everyone

Alison


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hello,
i was given the link to your post by another member as i was asking if anyone knew how long the NHS wait at Aberdeen is....I hope you will be able to help.

I was placed on the list in july and my letter says 9 Months, but after finding some articles on the interenet I am starting to worry as they are quoting 4-5yrs!

Im not really clear on all the terminology yet but hopefully after a few more days reading these posts i will start to pick it up.

Wishing you all loads of luck

Nellie x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi nellie,

I was on the waiting list for about 2 years, just after i went on the list i was told it was up to 4 years.

I called the Hospital and asked them and again they said the earliest i would get my iVF was next March,but i was called 6 months early. If i had to wait till next march then that would of been me on the waiting list for 2 and a half years

Good luck 

Alison


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Nellie,

Do you live in Highland region? If so, the waiting list is about 18 months. I think Grampian region is horrendous with a wait of 4-5 years,totally ridiculous especially if you are in you 30's!!!

Love Em


----------



## Nellie30 (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi
yes i am in the Highlands - Inverness. I have just turned thirty and we have been trying to TTC for 3.5yrs.
It seems such a long wait espescially as they quote 9 Months, when I first got refered I worked it out from the date I was refered which was April, but as I didnt actually hear from them til July I guess that will be the start date, although i probably have ages to wait I still eagerly await the post and hope that something comes through.

Thanks again for the info, its so nice to know others are around who can advise and it makes me feel better just knowing I can come on here and be with others in the same situation.

xx


----------



## angel1888 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just thought I would gatecrash and wish you all you fellow aberdeen girls the best of luck.   Our son was born in June on our second ICSI attempt through Aberdeen.

Like Em I can highly recommend the acupuncture.  It doesn't hurt at all.  In fact I found it very relaxing.

Angela xx


----------



## Ali (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi all

Clinic phoned this afternoon with my negative result, AF arrived on Friday so i had an idea it hadn't worked.  To make matters worse i have got a really bad cold and a large mouth ulcer.  Not what i need at the moment.

cat, hope the injections are going ok.  I wouldn't let Graeme near me when i was doing them, would rather have done them myself.  Good luck.

Ali


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

Ali 1st of all so so sorry about your BFN thats really bad news hugs.  

Nellie, Hi there I am also in Inverness and after seeing your post asked the IVF in team how long the current wait was for highland patients and they said it is 3 years, we waited 3 years for our IVF also and so did a friend of mine in Dingwall. You get your welcome letter through to say your on the list within about 6 months I think then its the long wait for the letter to tell you that you can start. If you have any questions you should call the clinic there they are always happy to answer questions you have even if your on the waiting list. 

Cat, well done on the 1st jab I am dreading mine on Thursday but I am trying not to think about it!  Good luck!

Hi also to Northern Sky hope things are going well for you!

I cant wait to get started but my poor husband is a bit apprehensive about how my hormones and mood are going to be he is scared LOL!!!

Ruthx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Ali, I'm so sorry about the BFN. ^cuddle^  It's just horrible.  Even when you are pretty sure it hasn't worked anyway it is still gutting to hear it in so many words.  I hope your cold and your mouth ulcer both bog off soon and that you start feeling a little bit better.

On waiting times - we are self-funding (not eligible for NHS treatment anyway, grrr) so didn't have long to wait once we had decided to go for it.  I think I had about 2 months to wait for initial appointment, though, back at the beginning of last year!

Ruth, my poor DH is the same as yours, LOL, watching me like a hawk for signs that I'm about to go off the deep end!  I think he has been relieved so far, though!  I've been a bit moody, but quite frankly nothing out of the ordinary....

Cat, well done on first jab and don't worry Ruth, they are really nothing once you get started!

Congrats Angela on the birth of your son!!!  It's always great to hear success stories.    I agree with you about acu, it's fab!


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls,

Ali - sorry to hear you got a neg, terrible to get tha news just before christmas, what is happening with you next??

Ruth - i get my DP to do my injections, i can put the needle in me ok but its just pushing the plunger down that gets me. What i have been doing is putting a bit of ice in a sandwich bag and putting it on my tummy for a while then like magic you dont feel a thing       

Ive been reading the side effects of the drug and i think i have the lot!! last night i felt really bad sore head sore bones feeling sick ect ect so my DP was very sympathetic (SP) and poured me a glass of wine!??!!! and sent me off to bed.    

North - how is the stimming (or how ever its called) getting on? do you have to do 1 jab or 2 jabs a day?


Hope all you aberdeenies quins are fine and good luck

Alison


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Cat I am doing 2 injections a day now, Buserelin and Gonal-F, yikes!  Now been injecting myself every day since 24 October, feels like I have been doing it for half my life    I wonder what I'll do at 9pm every evening when it finally stops?!

Apart from feeling a bit tired I don't really have any side effects.  Have clinic appt on Wed so will see what they say then, hope those follies are growing!!


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wanted to post and see how all the Aberdeenis were doing!



Well I am ticking away here in Inverness, the Bruselin injections are fine, I got a bit of a red itchy skin reaction yesterday immediately after my jab but it was fine today. Had some hot flashes but apart from that I have been fine. I dont know if I will get a period this month I certainly am having major cramps like it is on the way and my boobs quite frankly are like hard footballs but that may be the meds.

Dh is coping fine too doing my jabs like a trouper and listening to me moan about them 

I think I am all ready for christmas just a few bits still to get. Hope everyone else is doing fine.

Ruthx


----------



## prycelewis (Jan 6, 2006)

rsmit02 said:


> Is there anyone out there having IVF at Aberdeen?
> 
> I have had 12 donor inseminations there and am starting my 1st IVF on the 5th December would love to hear from anyone who is also having treatment!
> 
> Ruthx


Hey all , just to let you know that we are going to be self funding very soon at Aberdeen, just trying to get all the info together.
Anyone like to help me out here
Karen x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Karen
I had two cycles (self-funded) at Aberdeen last year.  I found that the staff (especially the nurses) were very approachable and friendly, and that they are very good at dealing with enquiries by phone if something occurs to you to ask when you are at home. The worst part is pushing your way through the smoking, pregnant women at the front door of the maternity hospital but once you are actually in the unit, it is an oasis of calm!

My advice would be to do plenty reading up (eg get a copy of Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" and do some research using this site) so that you understand the process and can ask questions (and hopefully understand the answers!) while you are having your cycle.  If there is anything in particular you want to know, post here and I am sure that someone will know the answer!

Good luck with your cycle!

Ellie


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls 

Just a quick question...Im prayin to god that i will need to use the answer but im getting NHS funding for 2 ivf and i FET and i have just undergone my first go (on 2ww) and i was wondering how long do you have to wait in between cycles ? i know in general it 3 month but i have a thought with the NHS funding you  have to wait a while ie 6 months to a year. 

I am very very grateful to be able to get NHS funding but its just something that i was wondering about

Regards and loads of luck girls

Alison xx


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya Cat,

I asked that very question at my egg recovery and was told it is idealy 3 months but currently at aberdeen it is 6-9 months. My fiend has waited exactly 6 months between her 3 and is in her final 2ww.

That said we are Highland Health Board funded so it may be different with Grampian funding but just ring the clinic they wont mind you asking it is normal for your mind to be wondering to the what ifs if it doesnt work its all part preparing for the worst just in case its human.

I really hope your doing ok I have had loads of cramping since embryo transfer hope that is normal and the paranoid fear anything I do may upset the embies and stop it working! Fingers crossed for us both!

Ruthx


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Karen,

I wanted to reply to your post to the best of luck with the upcoming treatment at aberdeen they are truly wonderful and could not be better!

Here is the link to their web site in case you havent seen it.

http://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/

Let us know how your appointment went!!

Ruthx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi ruth

thanks for that, i had it in to my head it was a year.

Im having the same as you, my cramps were bad last night and i had it into my head that it was all over, they are not as bad today so im hoping its me still getting over EC.

What have you been up to? ive done nothing sat on the computer or watched every programe i could find on sky about IVF.   

Take care

Alison xx


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

LOL Alison,

EXACTLY the same as me worried cramps are a bad sign hoping its just the egg collection, been watching baby lab and in sprouts of panic and hope watched a few multiple mums!

I cant believe how slow its going my blood test is 31/1/06 but as I have to have it done here in Inverness and posted to Aberdeen it will be 4 DAYS LATER before I get results!! I am actually contemplating ringing Aberdeen to ask if I can come done for blood test to them then I get results the same day. I know it takes so long from here as I had to send in bloods for progesterone check in my 2wws from IUIs and it was always 4 days till they got them ahggggg.

What I probably will end up doing is testing myself at home if its positive definately asking to come down but if its negative or period starts just go to GP up here.

Hang in there tho and if you can bear it look at this link (pregnancy due dates based on conception date and description of each day of what would be happening to embryo from fertilisation day to birth)

http://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/tools/calendar/?ivNPA=1&sky=uk_ggl|pregcal

And got to say those progesterone pesseries LOVELY not!!! I got bad wind poor dh its very attractive!

Ruthx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ive been watching baby lab and ive made steven watch it too    he is getting used to all the technical words and is even saying oh thats good and a 4 cell ebrio bla bla bla 

Ive been lucky iv not had any wind with the progesterone pessaries iv just had major dizzy spells and my (.) (.) are even more huge iv gone from being called Jordon to Pam Anderson   

I got evil pee sticks off of ebay and i caved in and done one today. I know its way to early but GOD I think I'm going nuts    

I wish it never had t take 2 weeks i wish it was only maybe 3 days and then you got a sign or something.

You take care and I'm away to have a look at that web site. How do you get it on here cause i found a good one yesterday and i was well impressed


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya,

Yup got the evil pee sticks and so tempted by trying not to cave lol.

If you go to the site you like and highlight the address on the address bar and right click mouse, then select copy. Come here write your post and then press to returns to get a clear space and right click again then paste this will copy web site address into your post.
Good luck glad to have someone at the same stage as me in this maddness!!

Ruthx


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

I have my first consultation at Aberdeen for ICSI in March. 
My DH had a vas and a failed reversal so we shall be self funding.
I also live in Inverness.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi there Dazzel

Welcome to Fertility friends and all the best luck in the world for you ICSI 

A few of the girls on here are from Inverness 

Im from Aberdeen 

Alison xx


----------



## dazzled (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Alison thanks for the welcome.

Wishing you all the very best of luck for when you do your test. 

Tracey x


----------

